# Stihl Chain Saws



## leonuug (Jan 4, 2012)

So the Stihl 250 has been discontinued but I guess if you look hard enough you can still find a new one, until they run out ofcourse. Anybody have any experience with the 250 vs the 251 that replaced it? 251 is more fuel efficient, more vibration control, and has great ratings. I can't find any comparisons between the two though. I'm wondering if it's worth looking for a 250 or just getting the 251. Any thoughts?


----------



## gassyplumber (Sep 17, 2014)

I just bought an ms251 cbe last week. I used it to cut a tree quick seemed ok


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

The 251 is heavier than the 250.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

47_47 said:


> The 251 is heavier than the 250.


and probably has more things on it that can/will break.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Fix'n it said:


> and probably has more things on it that can/will break.


Unfortunately, you're probably right.


----------



## midwestcoast (Jul 1, 2011)

The new tech on these saws (generally know as strato-charged engine) is actually pretty good. Stihl is well into their 2'nd generation of strato engines & have them on many of their pro model saws (441, 362...) so I would not me afraid of one. All it really does is use fresh air on the exhaust cycle vs using fuel mix.
Generally the strato engines weigh more, but have more power, as well as the reduced fuel use & emissions. 
Only reason I'd look for a 250 would be lower price.


----------

